# Pixelated Photorealism / Photorealistic Pixel Art style | Video Game |



## RAWconcrete (May 21, 2019)

Hi, 

We're a small multinational team developing a game called RAWconcrete. The style can be called pixelated photorealism or photorealistic pixel art. What do you think of it? It's all hand drawn, no photobashing (except some graffiti and such which will be replaced).

| VIDEO | Tour of the protagonist's house.









Oliver (project lead)


----------

